# 1990? Specialized Hardrock



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my, I think 1990 Specialized Hardrock. I got this for free and converted it to singlespeed. Its super budget, I have a whopping 4 bucks tied into it when I bought a nutted axle and ball bearings for the front hub. (the seat is hideous I know, but its all I had)
Its perfect for around the neighborhood and runs super smooth.

My question is.....Is a 90's Hardrock worth making it trail worthy?? (Even light trail use) Before I spend money on better parts like a chainring and tires, flat bar etc. Or should I just leave it as a street runner, and find something else.
29lbs as it sits








</a>


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

In my opinion, no. Fine for riding around town but there are much lighter and better bikes out there for ya.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like it. It's clean and simple. Don't let anyone bad mouth it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not bad mouthing it - for the record. I'm just going to tell you, factually, it is their entry level low end bike. Whether you would enjoy it on dirt? I would say, there are many other bikes out there that you'd probably enjoy more. Many, many, others. Try a Rockhopper, for example. I really wanted one in the 90s but settled for an unnamed bike (DB!) that I hated. I should have saved up a little more and gotten a Rockhopper. They come up a lot on my local craigslist for a 100-150. I can't imagine, if you had the patience, of why you wouldn't find something else a lot lighter with nicer components for a reasonable price.


----------



## xrockketx (Apr 19, 2010)

I didn't mean to start anything, I did ask for an opinion so its all good. Truth is, I'd ride a beach cruiser on the trails if I felt like it. haha So I'm not real concerned over weight. 
I wasn't out to purchase a trail worthy bike though, it was just because this was free and wondered if I should do anything with it.
I dig it just the same, its a solid bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Should be awesome to use to get around town. Thanks for being a good sport. Nice to hear somebody not concerned with weight in these weight weenie days.


----------



## KonaBadger (Sep 4, 2011)

I ride an '87 Hardrock single speed on the trails, one of the most fun bikes I've ridden. The Hardrock is well worth upgrading :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KonaBadger said:


> I ride an '87 Hardrock single speed on the trails, one of the most fun bikes I've ridden.


Have you ridden a lot of different bikes?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

KonaBadger said:


> I ride an '87 Hardrock single speed on the trails, one of the most fun bikes I've ridden. The Hardrock is well worth upgrading :thumbsup:


Upgrading what? 
With all due respect, A little bit of patience and a hundred bucks will get you a much better starting point than a 1987 Hardrock with $96 of upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------

